# Cyps are starting to bloom here



## Chuck (Jun 5, 2013)

I went for a walk in a site near home today. I'll go back with a better lens later and get more shots. There are thousands of plants in this site.


----------



## jjkOC (Jun 5, 2013)

Cool to see natural colonies!


----------



## Transvaal (Jun 5, 2013)

Such amazing vivid yellow pouches!


----------



## cnycharles (Jun 5, 2013)

very nice. canada definitely has the giant populations of yellow ladyslippers going for it!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jun 5, 2013)

Wow, what a display!


----------



## tenman (Jun 5, 2013)

Amazing! Thanks for posting these!


----------



## Calbears (Jun 6, 2013)

Freakin' awesome!


----------



## JeanLux (Jun 6, 2013)

Wow, very nice place you found there !!!! Jean


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2013)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing. What's the weather like there?



Calbears said:


> Freakin' awesome!


Welcome to the forum.


----------



## eggshells (Jun 6, 2013)

Nice ones. Thanks Chuck.


----------



## Calbears (Jun 6, 2013)

Thank you NYEric, this is a great resource. I'm new to the hobby (2 years) but definitely have the bug.


----------



## Chuck (Jun 6, 2013)

NYEric said:


> Very nice. Thanks for sharing. What's the weather like there?



In general or at this time of year? We are in zone three, cold winters -30C as an infrequent but expected low. Quite a bit of snow. Temperate summers infrequently above 30C, usual around 22C. Usually a fair amount of rain until mid August then fairly dry through the fall. The cyps are a bit early this year. We had lot of snow and a late spring but it has been warmer than average for the last month 15 C at night, 25 C during the day. The cyps are not common here but you do find occasional good populations. I know of three relatively large population within 30 km of my house and several smaller one. There are more common 150 km south in sandier soils it seems.

Chuck


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2013)

No, I mean now. The weather here has been relatively crazy and I don't know what plants are going to do. Has it been warm for this time of year for you?


----------



## NYEric (Jun 6, 2013)

Calbears said:


> Thank you NYEric, this is a great resource. I'm new to the hobby (2 years) but definitely have the bug.



You should post a little info about yourself and your Slipper orchid hobby activity.


----------



## The Orchid Boy (Jun 6, 2013)

Calbears said:


> Freakin' awesome!



Exactly my thoughts!


----------

